
Tech Firms Seek to Head Off Bans on Facial Recognition - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-firms-seek-to-head-off-bans-on-facial-recognition-11583498034
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/1xeaz](https://archive.is/1xeaz)

